# At what outside temp do you start burning?!?!



## akennyd (Nov 23, 2010)

It's been running in the upper 30's and low 40's for about 3 weeks now here in North Carolina where I live.  Have built a fire in the stove everynight except 2...house has been a little warm but we have been enjoying it compared to the normal coolish feel of our heatpump heat.  It was mid 50's last night so I decided not to light the stove...got up early this morning and was wishing that I had.  House was much cooler feeling and the heatpumps were running.  Temps tonight supposed to be about 50 around here and I'll have a small fire going...

What's the warmest outside temp that you'll fire up your woodstove??


Kenny {


----------



## liv2hnt (Nov 23, 2010)

Mid 40s for me or when the thermostat in the house dips below 70.  That is usually when the wife and daughter start looking for the matches.


----------



## raiderfan (Nov 23, 2010)

When its in the 30's outside, I'll usually fire it up.  Or when the basement temps hit 60 or below.  Have used it this year without the outside temps and/or basement temps being so cold, but that's because its a new stove, and I was begging to use it!!


----------



## Lanningjw (Nov 23, 2010)

I wait until it dips below 30 degrees. We had a heat pump installed and have been using it. My BK insert  turned to low is to warm for my cold blood....

Last year I started burning in the middle of Oct and ran out of seasoned wood in the middle of Feb. My idea this year is to save my wood for the colder weather like now..... 15 degrees and very windy!


----------



## velvetfoot (Nov 23, 2010)

It was a balmy 51 degrees this morning and I still made a fire.
It's hard to get out of the habit once you start.


----------



## quads (Nov 23, 2010)

I don't necessarily go by the temperature outside.  If I'm feeling chilly INSIDE, I light a fire.  If I get too warm, I open a window.  Sometimes I might have a small fire when it's cloudy, dry, windy 70° outside.  If it's a calm, sunny, humid 70° outside, then no.


----------



## nate379 (Nov 23, 2010)

Low 30s.

I am DYING right now from the fire I made almost 24hrs ago  (yes still burning).  It was 10* when I left for work and overnight it warmed up nearly 30*... it's almost 40* right now!  It's nearly 80* in the house.


----------



## NH_Wood (Nov 23, 2010)

Supposed to reach 58* today, so let yesterday morning's fire die and never reloaded. Woke up to 65* in the house - hasn't been below 70* in the house in about 3 weeks (been burning at least 2 fire per day). Kind of wish I had built a medium sized fire last night, but didn't want to cook us today with the higher outside temps. You definitely get used to the wood warmth, and when it's gone, seems chilly. Funny, because before the stove, we'd have our house at 65 or 66 all winter - always chilly. Now we are finally warm when we want to be - all our wood is scrounged, so I'm not hugely careful with the supply (but not wasteful either - still a lot of work). Supposed to dip to 32* tonight, with a high of 36* tomorrow - I'll get a fire going this evening, as soon as outside temps drop enough to get a good draft going. Cheers!


----------



## JV_Thimble (Nov 23, 2010)

I tend to look at a combination of forecast and indoor temps. If the outdoor temp is going down from where it is, and the combination of my downstairs temp (where the stove is) + upstairs is 110 or less, I'll light a fire. Typically downstairs is 6-8 F cooler than upstairs, and this usually occurs when outside is well below 50. Just my current system.


----------



## Deadcalm (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm intrigued at the temperatures some of you like your living accommodation at.

In my cathedral-like salon here in France, the Jotul F600 will push out quite a bit of heat, and the two new ceiling fans spread it about a bit, but 19 - 20 degrees C (about 66 - 68 in old money) is about the norm.  Any more, and it's too warm and stuffy.  I like the bedrooms to be relatively cool, too.  How you can be comfortable in 70 - 80 degrees of heat baffles me, particularly if external temps are really low.  Each to their own, I suppose.  Anyone else prefer it a little less warm?


----------



## shawneyboy (Nov 23, 2010)

I prefer to keep the house in the high 60's to low 70's.  Soooooo small fires start on days in the low 50s if we have no solar gain.  At night with those daytime temps we fall to the low 40's to high 30's.  Keep the house warm, thats why I bought the damn thing.


----------



## Don2222 (Nov 23, 2010)

Hello

That is a good question. 

  I figured that if the overnight temperature forecast was 45 degrees or above then I do not need heat. I live in southern NH in a split entry and last night's low was 46 and the livingroom was 70 degrees when I woke up. I re-did the insulation in the attic. Which means I totally removed the dusty and dirty 48 year old R7 fiberglass insulation. Then nailed 2x2s to the 2x4s in the attic floor to create 2x6s. Then layed down R4 Reflextix foil for a radiant heat shield(keeps heat in the living space  and makes a good vapor barrier) and then put down faced R19 fiberglass on top of the foil. Then crisscrossed it all with R30 unfaced fiberglass for a total of R53. That saves alot of heating fuel no matter what kind is being used!


----------



## gerry100 (Nov 23, 2010)

When the daytime temps are in the 40s , I burn. 

This year I've burned on and off for a few weeks. Today we're in the 50s so I'll shut down , restart tommorrow.

When I had  Jumbo Moe the smoke dragon exhausting into the chimney, I avoided stop/starts becuse of the creosote buildup in the cold chimney during startup.

With a liner and an EPA stove I start and stop at will.


----------



## Jags (Nov 23, 2010)

As Quads was pointing out - I don't go by outside temps - I go by INSIDE temps.  If its cooler than I like...I light a fire. 70-72F is my target temp with the stove running.


----------



## Hanko (Nov 23, 2010)

usually I light up when the old ladys starts a bitchin. Her idea of a warm house and mine are vastly different


----------



## corey21 (Nov 23, 2010)

I start the stove when the house drops to 70. But if it above 40 outside i don't.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 23, 2010)

+1 to what Quads and Jags said . . . I don't really care what the temp outside is . . . I care more about the temp inside . . . of course the outside temp can impact the inside temp . . . but I never bothered looking outside and then saying to myself, "Self, it is now 43.6 degrees Fahrenheit . . . if it dips down to 43.2 degrees Fahrenheit outside I will light a fire." 

No . . . rather this is more typical -- 

Mrs. Firefighterjake: "It's a bit chilly in here." 

Firefighterjake: "Want me to light a fire?" 

Mrs. Firefighterjake: "Yes, that would be nice my darling handsome husband man . . . and may I say you look particularly dashing tonight . . . in fact by lighting a fire I may well want to tear off all my clothes and throw myself at you."

OK, I may not have got the entire transcript exactly right . . . word to word . . . but you get the gist.


----------



## gerry100 (Nov 23, 2010)

One question for Master of fire-

Doesn't the house get too warm in the summer?


----------



## Monkey Wrench (Nov 23, 2010)

If I'm chilled...fire-It up.

I'm going to freeze all winter processing it.


----------



## sixman (Nov 23, 2010)

My first fire of the season was when it was still 85 outside..  Got pretty warm inside that day. New install and just couldn't help myself. 
When we were on propane heat it was the low 70s in the house to save $$, now that we are on free wood, upper 70s and short sleeves for us.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 23, 2010)

quads said:
			
		

> I don't necessarily go by the temperature outside.  If I'm feeling chilly INSIDE, I light a fire.  If I get too warm, I open a window.  Sometimes I might have a small fire when it's cloudy, dry, windy 70° outside.  If it's a calm, sunny, humid 70° outside, then no.



Quite the same here. 

Not really sure about outside temperature but probably below 50 for sure we'd have a fire. We do not have an indoor thermometer so I don't know what that is either. However, I can say I like it around 80 or at least the high 70's in the house.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 23, 2010)

Deadcalm said:
			
		

> I'm intrigued at the temperatures some of you like your living accommodation at.
> 
> In my cathedral-like salon here in France, the Jotul F600 will push out quite a bit of heat, and the two new ceiling fans spread it about a bit, but 19 - 20 degrees C (about 66 - 68 in old money) is about the norm.  Any more, and it's too warm and stuffy.  I like the bedrooms to be relatively cool, too.  How you can be comfortable in 70 - 80 degrees of heat baffles me, particularly if external temps are really low.  Each to their own, I suppose.  Anyone else prefer it a little less warm?




And in the summer people are always claiming they like hot weather! I've always been intrigued at the temperatures some folks like their living accommodation at during the winter Why do they want the outside temperature above 80 in the summer but only 65-70 in the winter?

I also do not understand what the indoor temperature has to do with the outdoor temperature. If, say 70 indoor temperature feels good with an outdoor temperature of 30, then won't 70 degree indoor temperature also feel good when the outdoor temperature is 10? Personally, if I've been working outdoors in 10 degree temperature, I appreciate the indoor temperature being well above 70. I happen to believe a man should be warm and comfortable in his own home. So really, I doesn't bother me in the least if someone is comfortable with a 65 degree (or lower) home.


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 23, 2010)

akennyd said:
			
		

> It's been running in the upper 30's and low 40's for about 3 weeks now here in North Carolina where I live.  Have built a fire in the stove everynight except 2...house has been a little warm but we have been enjoying it compared to the normal coolish feel of our heatpump heat.  It was mid 50's last night so I decided not to light the stove...got up early this morning and was wishing that I had.  House was much cooler feeling and the heatpumps were running.  Temps tonight supposed to be about 50 around here and I'll have a small fire going...
> 
> What's the warmest outside temp that you'll fire up your woodstove??
> 
> ...



It's called the wife temperature, when she would like it warmer the Liberty gets fired up and is ready for duty.


zap


----------



## madrone (Nov 23, 2010)

If the weather bureau predicts 50 or higher, I let the NG furnace handle it. Between 40 and 50, I might go for a small morning fire. Or not. Under 40 I run the stove all day when I'm home.


----------



## Freeheat (Nov 23, 2010)

Its 45 and the stove is running tonight its going down to 28 so just a early start


----------



## Dakotas Dad (Nov 23, 2010)

Above 35 and sunny, usually no fire, not needed. If it's going into low 30's or below at night, fire before bed. In a couple more weeks we will get close to 24/7, at least for a few multi-day runs, but it's not unusual to see mid 50's during the day on and off through the winter here, and if it's sunny, the house will warm up/stay warm on it's own. 

Our real "winter" here is about mid December to the end of February. Historically our all electric house (heat pump heat) presents us our highest bills for Dec,Jan,Feb. October and April are the lowest. A/C doesn't seem to cost near as much as heat, and I keep it pretty cool in the summer..


----------



## corey21 (Nov 23, 2010)

Dakotas Dad said:
			
		

> Above 35 and sunny, usually no fire, not needed. If it's going into low 30's or below at night, fire before bed. In a couple more weeks we will get close to 24/7, at least for a few multi-day runs, but it's not unusual to see mid 50's during the day on and off through the winter here, and if it's sunny, the house will warm up/stay warm on it's own.
> 
> Our real "winter" here is about mid December to the end of February. Historically our all electric house (heat pump heat) presents us our highest bills for Dec,Jan,Feb October and April are the lowest. A/C doesn't seem to cost near as much as heat, and I keep it pretty cool in the summer..


About the same winter pattern around here also.


----------



## VCBurner (Nov 23, 2010)

My goal is to not turn on the heat at all.  We don't like it if it gets below 68 in the house.  When it's below 30 outside we tend to like it above 70 inside.


----------



## n3pro (Nov 23, 2010)

49 by 6 PM


----------



## 56kz2slow (Nov 23, 2010)

If I'm cold, I light up a fire.  Inside or outside temperature is irrelevant, it's about comfort.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Nov 24, 2010)

Low 40s and headed to the mid 20s, we're burning.  But, we've been burning 24/7 7 wks already.


----------



## jharkin (Nov 24, 2010)

Seems to be a trend....

When it gets below 45 I'll light up an occasional daytime fire on the weekend.  Have to burn low and slow at that temp or it will bake us out of the living room.
Only when it gets solidly into the 30s with nighttime lows below freezing do we burn overnight.


----------



## burleymike (Nov 24, 2010)

If it is below 70 when I wake up I light a fire, size based on the forecast.  If it is supposed to be 20 and sunny I build a small fire since we get a ton of solar gain.  If it is supposed to be 40, cloudy and windy I build a bigger fire.  Outside temps like now (13f)I keep a big fire burning all night and a good sized fire burning all day.  It is supposed to fall below 0 tonight and not make it to 20 tomorrow so I will be burning 24/7.


----------



## mrfjsf (Nov 24, 2010)

For me it depends on what the High/Low temp for the day is. If the high is above 50 and the low doesnt go below high 30's, ill leave her alone. Anything colder than that and ill fire her up. My house isnt insulated so inside temps start dropping quick and stay there if the highs dont make it above 45-50 and the lows are below 35.


----------



## rdust (Nov 24, 2010)

If it's below 68* in the house the stove will get lit.  If it's 68* inside and the outside temp will rise above that I don't lite up since it will overheat the house.


----------



## LLigetfa (Nov 24, 2010)

First fire was just a few days ago at about -10°C.  Right now it's -21°C.


----------



## gpack (Nov 24, 2010)

I have already fired up the pellet burner a few times although we just had a beautiful 65 degree day in SW Ohio on Monday. Front is coming through and the thermometer is reading 35 at the moment. The forecast says the temps could dip into the upper twenties tonight. For me, 40 degrees is usually the spot when I fire it up but anything in the 40s with overcast or rain will entice me to get it going. 

I just replaced the igniter today so no more manual lighting... Should be able to crank it up first thing tomorrow with a push of a button.


----------



## glassmanjpf (Nov 24, 2010)

When its below fifty outside and sun down we will get it going.


----------



## gibson (Nov 24, 2010)

At 66 degrees in our living area everyone is fine.  When the temp drops to 65, I have at least two family members telling me to start a fire.  No fire tonight btw.  Probably the last night that the stove will be cold until April.


----------



## aaronl41 (Nov 24, 2010)

When the house will not stay at least 65* on it's own the stove is burning.  However much of a fire it takes to keep it above 65* is what a burn.  Sometimes it gets a little hot, so I open a window.  I've been burning everyday for a month and a half now.  My goal is to use as little propane as possible.  Last year we went through 2 tanks of propane, this year I'm going to try to cut it down to one.  But last year I didn't start burning untill a week into December due to the cost of propane being around a buck a gallon, then it skyrocketed.


----------



## akennyd (Nov 24, 2010)

WOW!!  Thanks for all of the input!!  I hesitated at posting this topic, figuring it had been beat down many times before...

I think I'm agreeing 100% with quads, if it's cool inside, I will be firing it up...it's amazing what just a few degrees will do for how a house feels.  So far, bear in mind it really hasn't been that cold around here yet, when I light the stove it gets up to about 73-75 downstairs and 77-80 upstairs.  That is waaaaaay more comfortable than the normal 68-70 degree heat pump heat and it has a different feel to it...not as chilly feeling as the heat pump heat...can't describe it.  When the heat pumps are running a lot the sheets on my bed usually feel cool when I get in (I've experienced that this year before the woodstove was up and running), that don't happen when the stove is going, just a different feeling all the way around. 

Firefighterjake-had to hike my pants legs up on your ramblings...:^)

BTW-couldn't build a fire last night, it really was just too warm around here...but hopefully tonight as it is supposed to be down into the lower 40's.  :^)


----------



## Kenster (Nov 24, 2010)

My target temp is an overnight temp at 40 or under.  Especially if the daytime highs are going to stay cool.  But I'm not likely to light a fire if it's chilly one night then back up into the 70s during the daytime.  
I'm all set to burn my first fire of the season Thanksgiving night.   Chimney Sweep coming today.   First time we've had it cleaned since moving in five years ago.


----------



## joshlaugh (Nov 25, 2010)

The coldest room in my house is the kitchen where I keep a thermostat.  If it gets down to 62 or so, I light a fire.  So I base it on the interior temp of the house BUT for my 2nd stove, if it gets to 32 degrees outside I fire that one up.  The heritage keeps the house quite nice as long as it is above freezing.  Below freezing and the Jotul starts up.


----------



## katwillny (Nov 25, 2010)

I have about 3.5 cords of seasoned wood and about the same in the process of seasoning so anytime the wife or kids feel chilli im quick with the matches. Most of my wood is free or gotten it by way of bartering so i dont really think it twice.


----------



## agartner (Nov 25, 2010)

There are two factors that make me start a fire.

1) I'm cold
2) I hear that dreaded damn evil power vent for the propane boiler kick on.  

The only thing the outside temperature tells me is how tight to pack the firebox.


----------



## sgt7546 (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm of the mindset that my house is my castle and my castle shall not be cold.

This is our first year heating with wood so we are definitely burning more than is required, but I find it very appealing to wear shorts and a t-shirt all year long in my castle.


----------



## awoodman (Nov 25, 2010)

When the furnace starts kicking on, and I can hear those propane $ ringing up.


----------



## Dune (Nov 25, 2010)

I don't go by outside temp. I go by inside temp. If it is mid sixties or lower in the house, I light a fire.


----------



## yooperdave (Nov 25, 2010)

usually start burning in oct and quit in may...


----------



## sixman (Nov 26, 2010)

Spent turkey day with a bunch of family out of town, they have a large older home that is a bit drafty and heated with propane stove, the old Dearborn type I grew up on. It was a little nippy in the house until we all got to playing the Wii. Before I left thursday morning it was in the upper 50s but a cold front was coming in and I knew it would be in the upper 20s or lower 30s when we got home so I built a fire before. When we got home it was 32 out side and a toasty 79 in my house. We slept with the bathroom window open to help tame the heat dragon in the living room. I love free heat.


----------

